# photo shop



## John Starkey (20 Aug 2009)

Hi all, I will be getting a mac book soon,can you guys recommend an photo editing program,
regards john.


----------



## Superman (20 Aug 2009)

I used Adobe Photoshop but I'm a basic user.
I'm well impressed with it and love it for what I use it for.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Aug 2009)

PS is tricky at first, but seriously, when you get to grips with even the basics you'll be glad you use it.


----------



## John Starkey (20 Aug 2009)

Thanks Clarke and saintly,I guessed most people use the ps one,
john


----------



## rawr (20 Aug 2009)

I'm useless with photo editing and stuff but can recommend a program called THE GIMP.

It's free (just do a Google or something) and it's pretty easy to use - a nice program to get the hang of things. I'm not sure if there's a Mac version though.


----------



## John Starkey (20 Aug 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> I'm useless with photo editing and stuff but can recommend a program called THE GIMP.
> 
> It's free (just do a Google or something) and it's pretty easy to use - a nice program to get the hang of things. I'm not sure if there's a Mac version though.



cheers rawr I'll have look at that one,
john


----------



## Dave Spencer (20 Aug 2009)

I use Lightroom 2 and CS3. It`s a shame you are a Mac user, John.

Dave.


----------



## John Starkey (20 Aug 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I use Lightroom 2 and CS3. It`s a shame you are a Mac user, John.
> 
> Dave.


I'm not a mac user yet I've still to get one,I've never heard of those programs ,
cheers dave


----------



## Superman (20 Aug 2009)

CS3 is an earlier version of Photoshop, the current one is CS4.


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Aug 2009)

I'll sort you out with cs4 john, I buy massive user licenses for my studio.

Bring on the mac fella, there are a large number of folk on here who would no don't thank me to some extent for their mac migration and the saying IS true, once you've had a mac, you'll never go back!

(bring it on steveUK and LD lol)


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Aug 2009)

Sorry mate, I'm one of the three people in this Solar System to go back. I just couldn't deal with the single button mouse (it's just another system of control).  But as you know, I'm a psychotic nitrate lover, so the rules don't apply to me (Mr. Anderson).  

Cheers,


----------



## John Starkey (21 Aug 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I'll sort you out with cs4 john, I buy massive user licenses for my studio.
> 
> Bring on the mac fella, there are a large number of folk on here who would no don't thank me to some extent for their mac migration and the saying IS true, once you've had a mac, you'll never go back!
> 
> (bring it on steveUK and LD lol)



Danny boy your a star mate,see if you can do it in time for Tgm next month,
see ya fella.


----------



## Tom (21 Aug 2009)

John - do not get a mac! Seriously dude, no!    For the price you pay for a Mac, you can get a good monitor and build a much better PC. Tried Mac, gone back!

Opinions, obviously


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Aug 2009)

You going for a Mac Book John?  I'm jealous mate!  I still owe you computer help mate, so anything I can do to help, let me know


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Aug 2009)

just to take it slightly off topic.  we used mac minis on my photography course in college this year and after a full term of them I was glad to get rid and back to my PC.  I know they are great and they are designed for DTP but I just couldnt get my head around the way the op-sys worked     Never again..


----------



## Tom (21 Aug 2009)

^Yay!     no, Macs are nice I suppose, very stylish - but I think PC's are just so much easier. Everything seems overcomplicated on a Mac


----------



## George Farmer (21 Aug 2009)

John - Once you've mastered the basics on Photoshop, I think you'll be amazed how it can enhance your photography.  If I get time I'll try to post some 'before and after' shots on here.  I bet some other members could show some off too...

It's no secret that I'm a fan of Macs, after 20+years as a PC user, but it's a personal choice.  Is there a way you can trial one first?  The Operating System is a little different to Windows and may take you time to adjust.  I'm sure Dan would give you a hand though...


----------



## Graeme Edwards (21 Aug 2009)

I have the MacBook Air, its the shizzle. It took abit of getting ust too, but its really easy after a while. 
When I jump on a PC now with Vista I just curse at the dam thing, load of rubish, Mac Mac Mac for me guys.  8)


----------



## Joecoral (21 Aug 2009)

I like Macs, I love how they look so sleek and sexy,and are very good for photo/video editing. The saying is so very true "pc users swear at their computers, mac users swear by their computers", but I will still always stick with a pc for the forseeable future. I don't like the idea of paying for something I could build myself for less than half the price, even if it is more reliable. Bill Gates well and truly has me by the balls lol



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> rules don't apply to me (Mr. Anderson



But how will you make your call, if you are unable to speak?


----------



## John Starkey (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: photo shop and lap top choice help*

Right then you guys,
all I ever do on a laptop is surf the net,photos,the odd letter,I don't do anything technical cuz I wouldn't have a clue anyway,so if you guys could recommend a good laptop ( don't want a monitor )with good battery life so I can watch a film in my truck,and something that is between 13/15 inch screen,then I'm all ears,oh and not too heavy   
So basically help me choose a lap top if you think I won't get the benefit from a mac book, 
regards john


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Aug 2009)

Back to the topic a little from the Mac vs PC battle 

For the easiest photo editing there are specialized tools:
For pro shooting Lightroom is there.
And of course you also have some tools which comes with your camera. Like Digital Photo Professional on Canon etc.

For image editing not only for photos:
GIMP is free.
If you still have budget to use i also recommend Photoshop CS4.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2009)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> or the easiest photo editing there are specialized tools:
> For pro shooting Lightroom is there.
> And of course you also have some tools which comes with your camera. Like Digital Photo Professional on Canon etc.
> 
> ...



good point.

getting the best from my images requires me to use premium RAW shooter. (unavailable due to adobe buying them out i think) it's one of the best, even now for RAW conversion making light work of what's usually a tedious process.  

for image enhancing/editing, PS is my only port of call.

i'm only guessing here, but i reckon the "true" die hard photographers you had their arms nearly pulled from their bodies to switch to digital....would only use RAW converstion...you get what was snapped at the time.


----------

